# ROAR onroad Region 5 race at NORCAR at the Gate, April 20 and 21



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls,

We are proud to announce that NORCAR at the Gate will be hosting the ROAR onroad Region 5 race this year!!

Track and hotel info can be found at : www.norcarracing.com

April 20th (Friday) will be open practice from noon till 10pm (9pm to 10pm late arrival practice only)

April 21st (Saturday) will be 3 qualifiers and a main.
Doors will open at 7am and qualifing at 11am


**ROAR Classes we will be running**:

1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 10.5 blinky
1/12 modified

TC 17.5 blinky 
TC 10.5 blinky
TC modified
(TC tires : Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blues. 3 sets per class, bring your own in an unopened package we will mark them at the track)

WGT 13.5 blinky


**NON ROAR classes:**

VTA 25.5 blink - will follow USVTA rules, but no driver figure required and ROAR approved 0 timing ESC.
F1 - F1 style chassis and rubber tires, 21.5 or silver can motors, 0 timing ESC, 2s lipo.


$25.00 first entry
$20.00 second
$20.00 third

ROAR memberships can be purchased at the track day of the event.
$15.00 for a single event membership
$25.00 for a full year membership
All participants must have a ROAR membership.

There's a limit to 75 people

We will run 3 heats and a main
-no triple "A" mains
-10 cars per main
-reshuffle heat board each round


*****If you sign up and pre-pay before April 13th you will get $5.00 EACH of your entries!*****

An area for sign up will be at our website, www.norcarracing.com


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet. I think I may get in on this one.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Vacation time is in! The only question that remains is can I pull off running 4 classes?!??!?

Mike


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Vacation time is in! The only question that remains is can I pull off running 4 classes?!??!?
> 
> Mike


If iron man Joe could do it, so can you.:wave:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In, 17.5 TC :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Im in T.C & 1/12 17.5

DrunkMike.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in for WGT & VTA


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

In for 17.5 TC, 1/12, WGT, and VTA, wimps.

Remember, you can't spell slaughter without laughter.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Count me in for 17.5/TC and WGT...apparently I'm only half an ironman..


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope to run stock, 10.5, and mod TC..... emphasis on "hope"!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Sweet. I think I may get in on this one.


If you don't; you'll be a year older when you do.:wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in.



jar said:


> If you don't; you'll be a year older when you do.:wave:


You gonna run TC or chicken out when all the Detroit guys come to town?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

He can only concentrate on one class at a time.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm in for 17.5 1/12th, wgt and vta.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Be aware that a current ROAR membership is required to race at any ROAR event. If you don't already have one, you can purchase a single event membership at the race for $15, or you can purchase a year long membership at the race for $25. If you sign up for a year membership, NORCAR gets $5 of the registration fee.

So, sign up at the race and help out NORCAR!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

We will also keep the entry fee low so if you join ROAR it won't break the bank.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Hey Boys and Girls,
> 
> We are proud to announce that NORCAR at the Gate will be hosting the ROAR onroad Region 5 race this year!!
> 
> ...


do you have the rules posted anywhere? How about a listing of all the racers and what class(s) they are registered in? :wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> do you have the rules posted anywhere? How about a listing of all the racers and what class(s) they are registered in? :wave:


Most of the time guys register at the track.. The rules for the classes are posted on ROARs website...sounds like its gonna be a good turn out


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Right now it looks good for me to make the race....This will be my first ROAR race.....only took seven years:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to be a good time. You don't want to miss it!

chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Anytime Chuck is involved it will be a good time! And good food, too!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't wait. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I was looking at the ROAR website, and the rules changed I think. Isn't touring car weight 1380 now? The rules I found were from 2010.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Adam B said:


> I was looking at the ROAR website, and the rules changed I think. Isn't touring car weight 1380 now? The rules I found were from 2010.


Yep..1380


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ROAR's not using their web site like they should. All of the documents posted there should be up to date, including all of the latest changes.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The problem is that the rule book that is listed is from 2010 but it has some updates. What you have to do is go through all of the rule update's which are at another location. In those you will find the weight changes and battery voltage limit changes.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Race info *

Hey Guys,

Here's some more good info on the race:

$25.00 first entry
$20.00 second
$20.00 third

ROAR memberships can be purchased at the track day of the event.
$15.00 for a single event membership
$25.00 for a full year membership

There's a limit to 75 people

We will run 3 heats and a main
-no triple "A" mains
-10 cars per main
-reshuffle heat board each round

We will also be opening practice up earlier on Friday, April 20, at noon.

Lastly...

IF you sign up and pre-pay before April 13th...

You will get $5.00 off EACH of your entries 

There will be a sign in area on www.norcarracing.com up later today!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick question...

If I get a wild hair and replace all my speedos with Orion R10s....

They will not be legal (even though they have a blinky mode) unless they make it on the approved list before the event?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The first post has been updated with the added info


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Correct, we will be going by the most recent ROAR list.





Mike Slaughter said:


> Quick question...
> 
> If I get a wild hair and replace all my speedos with Orion R10s....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Get your entries in early. Remember if you enter by April 13th you can save $5 per class. Going to be a good time.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*WGT tires update*

The Jaco white rim WGT tires will not be legal.

According to ROAR the "Spec WGT tires" need to have the colored stripe on them like the BSR or CRC ones have.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

sg1 said:


> The Jaco white rim WGT tires will not be legal.
> 
> According to ROAR the "Spec WGT tires" need to have the colored stripe on them like the BSR or CRC ones have.


that's what I guessed. Is the new Tekin Software on the good to use list now?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

scootr117 said:


> that's what I guessed. Is the new Tekin Software on the good to use list now?


Not as of this time. The list will be printed 2 weeks before the race and if it is on there then it will be OK to run. Per SG1.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> that's what I guessed. Is the new Tekin Software on the good to use list now?


Ron was correct in saying that "not as of this time".

It has been submitted, but as of now not approved yet.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Entry form *

Please make sure all info is filled out 

P.P. info has been added to the flier on the website.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The entry form is also on the website now 

www.norcarracing.com

You can save the entry form, fill it out, and send it to [email protected] 

Remember....

If your entry is submitted and paid for before April 13th you'll save $5.00 per entry and have a chance at the "sitting next to Goetz" lottery...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there PayPal for the entry fee or is it pay at the event? How much extra is it to NOT set by Chris???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Is there PayPal for the entry fee or is it pay at the event? How much extra is it to NOT set by Chris???


The P.P. info has been added to the flier on the website 

Pre-pay and save 5.00 per entry!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Entry list*

List of entrants so far:

1/12 17.5 blinky:

Brian Wedge
Chuck Mackin
Wayne Gerber
Robert Shuchman
Dwight Smith
Joe Klabooski
Steven Stewert

WGT 13.5 blinky:

Wayne Gerber
Dwight Smith
Robert Shuchman
"Winger"
Chuck Mackin
Brian Wedge
Joe Klabooski
"Micro Racer"
Ron Mick

TC 17.5 blinky:

Joe Klabooski
"Winger"
"Lessen"

VTA 25.5 blinky:

Chuck Mackin
Ron Mick
Joe Klabooski


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking forward to it! This is going to be a fun race. I hope it's a challenging layout like the current one.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Will we see a diagram of the layout before the 20th or is that a ROAR no-no?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Will we see a diagram of the layout before the 20th or is that a ROAR no-no?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=149341&d=1329398107


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

ok so we dont get confused what is the TOURING TIRE!!!!!?????
what can be run at this race??


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they will be Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Medium, or Jaco Blues.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=149341&d=1329398107


Is that the work in progress or is that like a minimum standard set by ROAR that you can add to? Just kind of curious how that works..


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

We wanted a challenging layout, so this is the best we could come up with. So far.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Or maybe something like this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=147966&d=1327687695


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

scootr117 said:


> Is there PayPal for the entry fee or is it pay at the event? How much extra is it to NOT set by Chris???


we've arranged the pits so that chris is in the middle of a big circle...that way he has access to everyone:freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Redbull johnson said:


> ok so we dont get confused what is the TOURING TIRE!!!!!?????
> what can be run at this race??


Like Joe said:

Sweep QTS-32 True Blue
Solaris Medium
Jaco Blues


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Like Joe said:
> 
> Sweep QTS-32 True Blue
> Solaris Medium
> Jaco Blues


Will the track have tires in stock or do we need to supply our own? Anything special with tire tech, do they have to be in the bag and brand new?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Will the track have tires in stock or do we need to supply our own? Anything special with tire tech, do they have to be in the bag and brand new?



As of now we are working on getting tires, but please don't count on it.

TC tires will need to be unopened in manufacture's package.
We will open them and label them at the track.

Maximum of 3 sets.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> As of now we are working on getting tires, but please don't count on it.
> 
> TC tires will need to be unopened in manufacture's package.
> We will open them and label them at the track.
> ...


Thx!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Practice tires aren't included in the "3 sets max - must be sealed" rule. In other words, you can run whatever tires you want in practice, but the qualifying and race sets need to be teched.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the details Joe. That would've been my next question.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am getting a headache.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just wait till we have to tech everyone.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I may make it a point to go over all the ROAR specs. I've never even looked at how my lid is mounted. Ill have a new top for this race anyways.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I think I may make it a point to go over all the ROAR specs. I've never even looked at how my lid is mounted. Ill have a new top for this race anyways.


*edit* Tires ordered. I'm not gonna get caught with my pants down.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> I'm not gonna get caught with my pants down.


No comment necessary. :freak:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Just wait till we have to tech everyone.


That thought is what is giving me the headache.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> No comment necessary. :freak:


But you couldn't resist could ya. Don't worry, I have that affect.


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

sign me up!
Johnny Lee for:

TC 17.5 Blinky
TC 10.5 Blinky
1/12 17.5 Blinky - or 10.5 if that will be the bigger class.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

J.Lee said:


> sign me up!
> Johnny Lee for:
> 
> TC 17.5 Blinky
> ...


Probably Blinky and Mod for 1/12.

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget......

If you pre-pay you save $5.00 per entry


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Don't forget......
> 
> If you pre-pay you save $5.00 per entry


Im in. 

17.5 TC


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

List of pre-paid entrants so far:

1/12 17.5 blinky:

Brian Wedge
Chuck Mackin
Wayne Gerber
Robert Shuchman
Dwight Smith
Joe Klabooski
Steven Stewert
J.Lee
*Dave Johnson

1/12 10.5 Blinky:
*Steve Dunn

1/12 Mod:
*Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky

WGT 13.5 blinky:

Wayne Gerber
Dwight Smith
Robert Shuchman
"Winger"
Chuck Mackin
Brian Wedge
Joe Klabooski
"Micro Racer"
Ron Mick

TC 17.5 blinky:

Joe Klabooski
"Winger"
"Lessen"
J.Lee
*Dave Johnson
*Todd Bigelow

TC 10.5 Blinky:
J.Lee
*Dave Johnson

VTA 25.5 blinky:

Chuck Mackin
Ron Mick
Joe Klabooski
*Todd Bigelow


* = indicates not pre-paid


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! Sweep doesn't mess around with getting orders out. I've already received my shoes.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*entry*

sg1, did you not get my entry? I sent it to norcars email.

let me know if I have to resend. Thanks

Todd Bigelow


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope all of you racers are paying attention to the flier at norcarracing.com website. The race is limited to 75 racers. This is to allow the track to run the race in a single day and get racers on their way home. Please get your entries in to get a spot.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Also racers. Next weekend is the last road course race at "The Gate" until the regionals. If you want to get track time we invite you to our last club race of the spring. Check our web page for details.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> sg1, did you not get my entry? I sent it to norcars email.
> 
> let me know if I have to resend. Thanks
> 
> Todd Bigelow


Nothing here 

Please resend it.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Nothing here
> 
> Please resend it.


put me down for 17.5tc and vta
i'll send form tonight

thanks


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Smells like its going to be a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Other than 25.5 will VTA be ROAR rules (i.e. 1,450 grams, any approved 2S battery, etc...)?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Denney said:


> Other than 25.5 will VTA be ROAR rules (i.e. 1,450 grams, any approved 2S battery, etc...)?
> 
> Thanks, Denney


We will be following the USVTA rules except no driver figure. So use the tire, wheel, body and weight rules from there. The ESC's will be ROAR sportsman in their approved zero timing configuration as of two weeks prior to the race. The 25.5 spec motor rule (from the USVTA) hasn't been discussed yet so look for more info on that this week.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

old_dude said:


> We will be following the USVTA rules except no driver figure. So use the tire, wheel, body and weight rules from there. The ESC's will be ROAR sportsman in their approved zero timing configuration as of two weeks prior to the race. The 25.5 spec motor rule (from the USVTA) hasn't been discussed yet so look for more info on that this week.


Batt rule?

5000mah max, or open? I've heard both. I just want to make sure.

thanks


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

entry fee paid.
got an updated list wayne? thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Most updated list  (just for J.Lee!!)*

Moved list to page 7


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I've only put the names of folks who have iether pre-paid or have sent in a filled out entry form


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

You can pay your ROAR entry via paypal when you pre-enter 

I will have all the paperwork at the track to fill out!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Any F1 folks want to run


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*1st post updated *

We've added a late arrival practice time on Friday (9pm till 10pm)
If you've been on the track prior to 9pm you cannot practice during this time.

also..

The VTA class will follow the USVTA rules, not ROAR. (driver figure not required, can use 0 timing sportsman esc's )


A F1 class has also been added.

This class will not follow ROAR rules.
We will look for F1 style chassis' and tires, 21.5 or silver can motors (0 timing), and a 2s lipo.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Put me down for 17.5 TC and 10.5 TC

Michael Jones


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> Put me down for 17.5 TC and 10.5 TC
> 
> Michael Jones


You've been added to our list.
If you pre-enter you'll save $10.00


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

*Roar Regional Race*

Wayne, would you please put Dave Arnold and Kevin Thornton down for 12th mod? I will send you a pm with our entry info regarding transponder numbers later today. We are really looking forward to this race, it should be a ton of fun. Thanks.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

darnold said:


> Wayne, would you please put Dave Arnold and Kevin Thornton down for 12th mod? I will send you a pm with our entry info regarding transponder numbers later today. We are really looking forward to this race, it should be a ton of fun. Thanks.


Dave,

Please fill the info out from our website, www.norcarracing.com 
The entry form is there and it gets returned to [email protected]
If you pre-pay you save $$!!

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Get those entries in. Don't get left out!


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Wayne. I sent you a copy/paste of the entry forms for Kevin and myself to the specified e-mail. You should get my Paypal by next week at the latest and I think Kevin plans to pre-pay as well. Thanks.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Words to the wise: white is only supposed to be worn between Memorial Day and Labor Day.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Words to the wise: white is only supposed to be worn between Memorial Day and Labor Day.


oh no....not this discussion again. lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Entry list on page 6 has been updated


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Entry list on page 6 has been updated


Swinger Winger to you mister.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Swinger Winger to you mister.


How 'bout "SW"...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks like a Canadian invasion...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Looks like a Canadian invasion...


Our friends to the North.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> How 'bout "SW"...


Barely acceptable but I can learn to live with it.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I can hear it now...

GIVE IT ALL YOUR RIP SWINGER!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A few more names have been added to the list


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

sg1 said:


> A few more names have been added to the list


I'm guessing there was some "under the table" shenanigans by Goetz to keep me off the 17.5 TC list? 

Just for that I might have to add 10.5 TC as well!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

More additions


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Any F1 folks want to run


Me, me, me!

Rick Vessell


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

JonnySocko said:


> Me, me, me!
> 
> Rick Vessell


We've had folks say they are interested so we added it 

There is an entry form on the website, www.norcarracing.com
If you pay by the April 13th you get 5.00 off each class entered.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Updated list *

List of pre-paid entrants so far:

1/12 17.5 blinky:

Brian Wedge
Chuck Mackin
Wayne Gerber
Robert Shuchman
Dwight Smith
Joe Klabooski
Steven Stewert
J.Lee
*Dave Johnson
Carlo Roman
*Steve Dunn
Bill DeRuiter
Mike Slaughter
*Jim Hermann
*John Witta

1/12 10.5 Blinky:


1/12 Mod:
*Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky
*D. Arnold
*K. Thornton
*Paul C.
*Aaron B.
*Joe Trandell
*Ken Miller
*Mike Pulfer
*M. Blackstock

WGT 13.5 blinky:

Wayne Gerber
Dwight Smith
Robert Shuchman
"Winger"
Chuck Mackin
Brian Wedge
Joe Klabooski
"Micro Racer"
Ron Mick
Adam Hutchison
Carlo Roman
*Aaron Buran
*Joe Trandell


TC 17.5 blinky:

Joe Klabooski
"Winger"
"Lessen"
J.Lee
*Dave Johnson
*Todd Bigelow
Adam Hutchison
*M. Jones
*Zane Lacko
*Christopher D. Goetz
*Brandon Skewes


TC 10.5 Blinky:
*Dave Johnson
*M. Jones
Andrew Hardman

TC Mod:
J.Lee
Andrew Hardman
M. Blackstock

VTA 25.5 blinky:

Chuck Mackin
Ron Mick
Joe Klabooski
*Todd Bigelow
Bill DeRuiter


* = indicates not pre-paid


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in for 17.5 and Mod TC........ will pay soon


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Get those entries in. The race is going to fill up fast, plus you can save some cash. Cash is good.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Get those entries in. The race is going to fill up fast, plus you can save some cash. Cash is good.


Mackin, wish I could make it, give hell for me.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

mrbighead said:


> Mackin, wish I could make it, give hell for me.


 You guys aren't going to be able to make it. That sucks!


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

You can count the Hartman clan in for 17.5 tc and VTA. I'll get my dad to send the money this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Scott

Hope you guys had a good time the other night. Looking forward to the regionals.

chuck


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Chuck
We had a blast.....see ya in a few weeks.:wave:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Just to let you guys know. The Parma WGT body has been re-approved.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

sg1 said:


> The VTA class will follow the USVTA rules, not ROAR. (driver figure not required, can use 0 timing sportsman esc's )


So, this means there will be a 5000mAh cap for batteries per USVTA rules? Just want to make sure I get that bit right.

Bill.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> So, this means there will be a 5000mAh cap for batteries per USVTA rules? Just want to make sure I get that bit right.
> 
> Bill.


Correct!
We will not require a driver figure, use USVTA weight, Novak 25.5, ROAR approved 0 timing ESC's.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Wayne, 

How about an updated list?

thanks


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mackin said:


> Wayne,
> 
> How about an updated list?
> 
> thanks


Making the trip up there this weekend for the micro race...I have the replacement axle for you..thanks again. I plan on signing up for WGT when I get there...add me in!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Entries*

To avoid confusion, please email your information to [email protected] to make sure you get put on the list. It's awfully confusing to have two people making an entry list. 

We WILL need everyone's information completely filled out on an entry form BEFORE the race so that we can get all the information entered into the computer so that we can start the race day ON TIME. If you don't fill out an entry form, you can send your name, classes and transponder numbers to me at [email protected] along with your paypal payment. Be sure to send payment so that we do NOT pay the Paypal fees (i.e. gift or payment owed).

We are now at about 49 racers, so there are 26 spots open. If you intend to come, don't plan on just showing up at the track and expect to sign up.

Check the list and make sure you are on it, and in the right classes. Entries are first come, first serve to secure your spot, please pay in advance of the race or make arrangements by emailing [email protected].

Thanks
Brian


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mr. Wedge will be posting an updated list shortly.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*The Definitive List*

Updated on page 5


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne/fellas:

The Friday practice opens at noon as the flier states correct? The NORCAR site notes it as starting @ 5:00.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Wayne/fellas:
> 
> The Friday practice opens at noon as the flier states correct? The NORCAR site notes it as starting @ 5:00.


It will be noon 


I'll get the website updated.

-Wayne


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*Solaris*

Will tires be available at the race? Where to get; many place out of stock.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Will tires be available at the race? Where to get; many place out of stock.


We will have some TC tires at the track


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Entries*

At the latest count we're about 2/3 of the way there...we've got 49 racers in, make sure you don't get locked out. We have a limit of only 75 racers to make this happen in one day. Get your entries in. I'll post another entry list soon.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

does any one have a pic of there 12 scale..... i have the esc and the motor wired up and got the motor to run..... i need to see a pic of a 12 scale to figure out where to put my esc....thanks.....is it too late to sign up for the race...


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

put me down for tc 17.5 and 12th scale 17.5


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

jamesj said:


> does any one have a pic of there 12 scale..... i have the esc and the motor wired up and got the motor to run..... i need to see a pic of a 12 scale to figure out where to put my esc....thanks.....is it too late to sign up for the race...


Hope this helps....

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> does any one have a pic of there 12 scale..... i have the esc and the motor wired up and got the motor to run..... i need to see a pic of a 12 scale to figure out where to put my esc....thanks.....is it too late to sign up for the race...


James,
you have a PM.
-Wayne


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

list updated 4/9


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

What about 12th scale 10.5 blinky class?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Andrew Knapp said:


> What about 12th scale 10.5 blinky class?


So far nobody...

-Wayne


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Bummer, well put me down for 17.5 and modified for now...


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Andrew, 

Maybe if you sign up, others will. I think nobody wants to be the first. Why don't i put you in for all 3 and we'll see what happens?

brian


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Andrew Knapp said:


> Bummer, well put me down for 17.5 and modified for now...


Maybe we could get Terry and Chuck to run 10.5 too


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

barney24 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Maybe if you sign up, others will. I think nobody wants to be the first. Why don't i put you in for all 3 and we'll see what happens?
> 
> brian


Sounds good to me, 10.5 blinky is a very fast and fun class to race


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

*Entry switch!*

Ok put me in for tc. Mod instead of 10.5
Thanks Dave johnson


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Paid and registered for WGT.....should be a good race!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

17.5 12th scale is looking good. I'll come out and play. See you guys there!

Tim


----------



## rodney1 (May 1, 2010)

*F1*

sign Mark Rodney up for F1 and VTA

sign John Disher up for F1 and VTA

sing Brad Palmer up for F1


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Filling up fast. Better get your entries in ASAP. You still have a week to save $5 per entry.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*VTA rules*

ROAR rules for VTA? or USVTA rules? 
ROAR: any 21.5, ESC, battery and 1450g? also appears that other HPI VTA treaded tires could be used?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

From the first post:

VTA 25.5 blink - will follow USVTA rules, but no driver figure required and ROAR approved 0 timing ESC


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> From the first post:
> 
> VTA 25.5 blink - will follow USVTA rules, but no driver figure required and ROAR approved 0 timing ESC


Joe, will you be painting a new body for this race.lol


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Only four more days to get your entries in to save some cash!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Do we have an updated entry list?


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in for tc 17.5 and Mod


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin said:


> Do we have an updated entry list?


Mr. Wedge will be posting an updated list tonight


----------



## rodney1 (May 1, 2010)

*enry fees*

Who should I send my entry fees to. There are a few of us who are comming up to race some f1, do we need to get you paid now or when we get there, I just need to let me crew now what to do.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

rodney1 said:


> Who should I send my entry fees to. There are a few of us who are comming up to race some f1, do we need to get you paid now or when we get there, I just need to let me crew now what to do.


If you pay prior to April 13th there it is $5.00 off per entry 

P.P. info is : [email protected] (please send as a "gift").

You can also P.P. the $$ for ROAR memberships if you don't have them.

-Wayne


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

updated on next page


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Paid. 17.5 TC


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bobby, Get that entry in!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Paid. 17.5 TC


Haha! You couldn't resist 



Mackin said:


> Bobby, Get that entry in!


Yeaaaa boooooooy!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

save me a spot in WGT as of now I think I am in. That could change


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> save me a spot in WGT as of now I think I am in. That could change


WOW!!!

Good to see Tang back on the track!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Yay Poon!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just talked to Slim, he is in for WGT


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The clock is ticking!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Remember, you are only guaranteed a spot if you are paid before next Friday the 20th.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> Remember, you are only guaranteed a spot if you are paid before next Friday the 20th.


And you can save $5 per class if your entry is in by this Fri.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Haha! You couldn't resist
> 
> Yeah. Sucker for punishment I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Rudy, you racin' or avoiding the Detroit boys? :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

If he avoided people that can whoop him, he wouldn't show up at all!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Ouch!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Ouch!


Mackin, I wil pay for my race fees tomorrow. I heard it was a no pork next weekend.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

No pork, just love!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Pork IS love!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

gentlemen, 
BOBBY HUNTER will be in the house for 17.5 TC and VTA


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

barney24 said:


> Pork IS love!


And a noun as well as a verb.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*updated entry list*

we are at 67 racers, 8 spots left. if you haven't paid, get your money in to reserve your spot.


*1/12 17.5*
DeRuiter, Bill
Dunn, Steve
Gerber, Wayne
Herrmann, Jim
Johnson, Dave
Jossens, Will
Klebau, Joe
Knapp, Andrew
Lee, Johnny
Long, Mike
Mackin, Chuck
Roman, Carlo
Shuchman, Robert
Slaughter, Mike
Smith, Dwight
Stamper, Tim
Stewart, Steven
Tortorice, John
Usnik, Dave
Wedge, Brian
Williams, Tony
Witta, John

*1/12 10.5*
Knapp, Andrew
Tortorice, John

1/12 MOD
Arnold, Dave
Blackstock, Mike
Buran, Aaron
Ciccarello, Paul
Dunn, Steve
Knapp, Andrew
Miller, Ken
Pulfer, Mike
Radecky, Steve
Thornton, Kevin
Trandell, Joe
*
TC 17.5*
Bigelow, Todd
Goetz, Chris
Hartman, Bob
Hartman, Scott
Huchison, Adam
Hunter, Bobby
Johnson, Dave
Jones, Mike
Jossens, Will
Kelso, Alston
Klebau, Joe
Kubilus, Alex
Lacko, Zane
Lee, Johnny
Leis, Chuck
Long, Mike
Nessel, Josh
Reilly, James
Skewes, Brandon
Slaughter, Mike
Smith, Chuck
Vaught, Steve
Williams, Tony
Wise, Mike
Woods, Cody

*TC 10.5*
Hardman, Andrew
Jones, Mike
Puterbaugh, Ben
Woods, Cody

*TC MOD*
Blackstock, Mike
Bortolotti, Steve
Crisp, Martin
Darroch, Ray
Hardman, Andrew
Johnson, Dave
Kelso, Alston
Lee, Johnny
Woods, Cody

*WGT*
Barber, Pat
Buran, Aaron
Carrubba, Tony
Ciccarello, Paul
Gerber, Wayne
Hutchison, Adam
Klebau, Joe
Mackin, Chuck
Mick, Ron
Pulfer, Mike
Roman, Carlo
Shuchman, Robert
Smith, Dwight
Trandell, Joe
Wedge, Brian
Wells, Eric
Williams, Sam

*VTA*
Bigelow, Todd
DeRuiter, Bill
Disher, John
Hartman, Bob
Hartman, Scott
Hunter, Bobby
Klebau, Joe
Mackin, Chuck
Mick, Ron
Morrow, Dave
Puterbaugh, Ben
Rodney, Mark

*F1*
Berry, Brian
Berry, Dave
Disher, John
Palmer, Brad
Rodney, Mark
Roman, Carlo
Vessell, Rick


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

109 entries = loooooong day


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

we'd have it no other way!:thumbsup:

we need some dudes to pony up for the 1/12 10.5 class


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ian Ruggles and CD Wells should be signing up ...no idea why they are waiting


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry I have not paid yet.... still awaiting official approval for the day off work :hat:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

barney24 said:


> gentlemen,
> BOBBY HUNTER will be in the house for 17.5 TC and VTA


Sweet! Somebody I might be able to keep up with  Might...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Where's Rudy?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunno. He was viewing this thread yesterday. I figured he'd be in on this one for sure.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> Where's Rudy?


He'll make an appearance Saturday around 10:50am. :wave:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bad news not a 100% sure but it looks like Im not going to be able to race


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Bad news not a 100% sure but it looks like Im not going to be able to race


Just leave your car and Travis can race it.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just saw an entry for Jody Flipse come in


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

One more day to get your entry in to save $5 per class.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Confirmed today. Not going to make it. I will be stopping by thou


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We'll have an updated list posted later today.

I think we may be at the 75 people limit


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Wayne-

Blake Keulen has been trying to get the form filled out to email for entry and has been having issues for the last couple days. He will be running Mod TC and 17.5 TC

Thanks
Eric


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Blake is on the list


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not sure if this has been addressed before, but what will be the max voltage allowed for batteries? Seems ROAR keeps changing their minds on the matter. 

Bill


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this race at capacity yet? Just found out I can make a saturday morning arrival.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

WarpWind said:


> I'm not sure if this has been addressed before, but what will be the max voltage allowed for batteries? Seems ROAR keeps changing their minds on the matter.
> 
> Bill


I am supervising the tech area and there has not been a notice on voltage limit change. So it will be 4.25 for 1s and 8.5 for 2s. One thing though there is a possibility that you will not be allowed to burn off a over voltage pack. That has been enforced that way in the past and we at the track haven't discussed this issue. Due to the high number of entries and the fact that all heats and mains will be run on Saturday, we will not be able to delay starts. We will discuss that subject and notify everyone before the drivers meeting. If we decide before then I will post it here.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

If there is still space, pencil Adam Buchholtz in for 17.5 touring car please.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Wayne,

Could you use my entry fee for Cody Woods for 17.5 TC as I have to work.

Steve Vaught


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve - I'll change your entry to Cody.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

barney24 said:


> Steve - I'll change your entry to Cody.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


I plan on 17.5 only, so Steve's entry should cover mine in full. Thanks!


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if Novak will have my VTA esc back by fri or sat does anyone have one I could borrow just in case.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

barney24 said:


> Steve - I'll change your entry to Cody.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


Thanks alot.. Wish I could be there looks to be a good event!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*10.5 ->17.5*

May as well switch my 10.5 TC entry to 17.5 too.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

For anyone running F1
I have a new tire coming in that I would like to run as a spec tire for F1. They are arriving tomorrow morning via FedEx. They will be $15 for a set of 4, package includes Rims,tires and inserts. I have 20 sets, so there will be plenty to go around. I will be at the track Friday afternoon with tires in hand. I ran some laps with these at the hangover dash, and they work well at the Gate, they seem to not have the traction rolling issues that the Pits have, but for some reason they tend to give a little more steering. PM me with any questions you might have


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

bobbyh808 said:


> Not sure if Novak will have my VTA esc back by fri or sat does anyone have one I could borrow just in case.


I have a GTB2 you can borrow.

Ron


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

bobbyh808 said:


> Not sure if Novak will have my VTA esc back by fri or sat does anyone have one I could borrow just in case.


I have an extra speed passion ESC you could use.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

bobbyh808 said:


> Not sure if Novak will have my VTA esc back by fri or sat does anyone have one I could borrow just in case.


Got ya covered Bobby!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Tekin 223 is now ROAR approved!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/10614948-post22535.html

http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

CarbonJoe said:


> Tekin 223 is now ROAR approved!
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/10614948-post22535.html
> 
> http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737



But not legal for this race according to this post. Correct? 

If not... Well I wasted a bunch of money and time....

Mike


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

.....


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

*Roar Region 5 On-Road Race at "The Gate"*

Hi Guys,

Roar Region 5 On-Road Rules clarification

After discussions with ROAR, we have decided that clarification was needed for two rules that are in question. These rules in question are:

*Battery voltage*: Rule Book rule 8.3.2.5.2
1S = 4.20v MAX.
2S = 8.40v MAX.

*Speed Controls*: http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737

I will not list all the allowed speed controls with their software as there were only 2 that were being discussed here and other forums. 
The two below are approved and allowed for the upcoming ROAR race at NORCAR on the 20th and 21st.

Tekin 223 is allowed
Novak w/Xdrive is allowed

Steve Dunn
Region 5 Director


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

dragrace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Per the Roar rules below it is not allowed for this race.
> 
> ...


That rule is only for national events. 

If taken as written, it only has to be available for purchase, which the software and/or speedos were. This rule does not cover approvals at all. And I won't even begin on the whole defining a "retail outlet" for software.... 

12.4.1 covers approval for 14 days prior to a *National* event, but again does not cover software or speedos as written. 

The intent of this rule is widely know thanks to the ROAR paved Nats last year; motors were approved but not widely available hence not allowed. 

Basically the racer is being punished because ROAR cannot get it's approval process finished in a timely manner and rules are badly written and miss-interpreted? 

Just sayin' (I always wanted to use that). :wave:

*Sigh* Me and my Orion R10s are just not meant to be...

Mike <----- Wargamer (retired) were rules lawyering is half the fun!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

dragrace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Per the Roar rules below it is not allowed for this race.
> 
> ...


The Tekin RS /Pro has been available for over 3 years. 223 was readily available on Tekin's site (and in ROAR's hands) March 5th, more than 14 days before the event. So what's the issue?

Here is the posting from the ROAR Facebook page:

"The ROAR approved list of speedos for the non-timing classes has been updated. ROAR apologizes for the delay in posting the results - it took longer than expected to finalize the testing parameters using the new oscilloscope. All speedos will be tested in a similar manner for future approval.

Only ESCs posted on this list are legal for ROAR sanctioned racing. If a particular model does not appear, it's either failed inspection, or has not been submitted for approval.

Thanks again to everyone for their patience, and good racing!"

Sounds like it's "legal for ROAR sanctioned racing" to me.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Guy's,

Lets not drag all this through the mud. Update Coming!!!

Steve Dunn


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

dragrace said:


> Lets not drag all this through the mud. Software is treated like hardware and is included in the 14 day rule. As far as how Roar functions, discuss that on another thread. It's the regionals not the World Championships, lets have fun.


Unfortunately if rules discussions in a thread about a ROAR event is considered dragging stuff through the mud ROAR events will continue to have these issues.

Anyways I asked ROAR (membership finally has it's privileges) on their forums and got another take on it. Do with it as you will. 

_ Originally Posted by Michael J. Slaughter 
In regards to the updated list, does this preclude the newly added speedos from use for 14 days at the Regional and below level of ROAR events? Or can they be immediately used for all ROAR events? 

Thanks!_

And Ron Schuurs response;

_They can be immediately used at events_

Carry on! :dude:

Mike


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Unfortunately if rules discussions in a thread about a ROAR event is considered dragging stuff through the mud ROAR events will continue to have these issues.
> 
> Anyways I asked ROAR (membership finally has it's privileges) on their forums and got another take on it. Do with it as you will.
> 
> ...



 this is my new favorite thread!!! Man I wish I could make this race! Mike you should work for ROAR..


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds to me like the Technical Director overrules the regional director.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

how many spots are left??


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Now can we get back to talking about a race that has 100+ On-Road entries at the end of April.

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

dragrace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Roar Region 5 On-Road Rules clarification
> 
> ...



We will update our rules package to reflect this information.

Thanks!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

100+ entries!? I say don't tech anybody until just before the main. Then DQ a bunch so I can at least improve my qualifying spot. Lord knows my skills won't do it.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Crptracer said:


> this is my new favorite thread!!! Man I wish I could make this race! Mike you should work for ROAR..


Trust me, I thought about it when they had the competition director opening. Thankfully it was filled. 

But now that I think about it, I would then have to deal with people like me! No thanks! 

Mike


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

starrx said:


> how many spots are left??


anybody??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

starrx said:


> anybody??


I think 2 or 3 till we hit 75 people.

Last time I looked it was 119 entries.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Trust me, I thought about it when they had the competition director opening. Thankfully it was filled.
> 
> But now that I think about it, I would then have to deal with people like me! No thanks!
> 
> Mike


Isn't that the truth...none of us want to deal with ourselves...:freak:

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> Isn't that the truth...none of us want to deal with guys named Mike or Steve :tongue:


This guy gets it.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Will tech be available Friday? I would like to cross check my volt meter to see if both are the same and adjust my charger to meet the 4.2 spec.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Will tech be available Friday? I would like to cross check my volt meter to see if both are the same and adjust my charger to meet the 4.2 spec.


Yes.

We will also have width and height gages along with a scale.

I believe the tire ID stickers for TC tires will be there also.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Slaughter for President!!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

sg1 said:


> I think 2 or 3 till we hit 75 people.
> 
> Last time I looked it was 119 entries.


thanks!!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*entries*

we've had some people moving around so...

there are 69 bodies, 111 entries.

so theoretically, there are 6 spots open.

I will post a final entry list on Thursday.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Wyane any TC tires at the track? If so could you put my name on a set. I only need one set thats not opened right?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bobbyh808 said:


> Wyane any TC tires at the track? If so could you put my name on a set. I only need one set thats not opened right?


You can have up to 3 sets that can be checked in.

We have a few at the track, more are on the way.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

bobbyh808 said:


> Wyane any TC tires at the track? If so could you put my name on a set. I only need one set thats not opened right?


Get at least 2 sets Bobby, just in case you cut a tire.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Just to clarify, the max voltage for a 2 cell at this race is 8.4v? Last year at the classic it was 8.5 right? Don't want to beat a dead horse, just want to be ready to run once I hit the door.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Just to clarify, the max voltage for a 2 cell at this race is 8.4v? Last year at the classic it was 8.5 right? Don't want to beat a dead horse, just want to be ready to run once I hit the door.


It will be 8.40V Max. for 2S

Just to give a quick walk threw tech....

"Prior to race inspection":

Battery voltage
weight
ground clearance
battery and motor temp
TC tires

"Post race inspection of top car in heat":

Body height
chassis width
ESC
motor

After the heat the winning car goes to tech, a tech person will turn it off and it will be inspected.

All gages will be available for folks to use Friday to make sure they are legal.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What's the deal with motor temp prior to race? There is a min/max?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> What's the deal with motor temp prior to race? There is a min/max?


There is no "freezing" of the motor or "heating" of the lipos


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Per ROAR rules motor must be at room temp. There is a tolerance on battery temp.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow, it will take longing to go through tech then to race LOL :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Wow, it will take longing to go through tech then to race LOL :wave:


Oh no...

Not with the highly skilled and trained group we have assembled!!

It will be like clockwork!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

**

The track will be run clockwise.

Each square on the drawing is equal to 2'x2'

This could be what you'll be racing on


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> The track will be run clockwise.
> 
> Each square on the drawing is equal to 2'x2'
> 
> This could be what you'll be racing on


Nice work Wayne!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Nice work Wayne!!


I only come up with the crazy ideas....

Ron does the Auto CAD work


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I only come up with the crazy ideas....
> 
> Ron does the Auto CAD work


Ok, Nice work Wayne and Ron!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Pit areas will be 36" wide 

If you need room... build UP!

We will also put up a dedicated table for soldering so there isn't 75 soldering irons on


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

Uhh clockwise or counterclockwise ?????


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

sg1 said:


> The track will be run clockwise.
> 
> Each square on the drawing is equal to 2'x2'
> 
> This could be what you'll be racing on



Nice, Can't wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Pit areas will be 36" wide
> 
> If you need room... build UP!
> 
> We will also put up a dedicated table for soldering so there isn't 75 soldering irons on


Is it true that a medley of Rush, Britney Spears, and Lou Rawls will be playing all day Saturday? If so I suggest 2112 or Hemispheres for the Rush selection.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Redbull johnson said:


> Uhh clockwise or counterclockwise ?????


Clockwise 

Down the straight into a sweeper!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Redbull johnson said:


> Uhh clockwise or counterclockwise ?????


Clockwise, like most real road courses.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great Wayne!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Is it true that a medley of Rush, Britney Spears, and Lou Rawls will be playing all day Saturday? If so I suggest 2112 or Hemispheres for the Rush selection.


I'm partial to Moving Pictures.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> Is it true that a medley of Rush, Britney Spears, and Lou Rawls will be playing all day Saturday? If so I suggest 2112 or Hemispheres for the Rush selection.


 
The Ramones!!!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

TangTester said:


> The Ramones!!!!!


If you're going there, since it's at the Gate, it would have to be the Sex Pistols and Hole.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Clockwise, like most real road courses.


Right... except Sao Paulo, Yas Marina, Laguna Seca, Austin/COTA, Istanbul Park, Imola and Suzuka (ok, that's figure 8).

Just a short list of fake road courses


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I'm partial to Moving Pictures.


Good choice. A little YYZ to get the blood pumping.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

styx mr roboto!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Track is togather!

It will get sprayed Friday morning and be ready for practice.

I must say Joe did a very nice job cleaning the toilets and front windows 
Please show Joe alittle love after you use the bathroom, he deserves it!


----------



## rocketron (Dec 2, 2003)

Mike Slaughter said:


> *Sigh* Me and my Orion R10s are just not meant to be...


The new Orion ESC's were approved and are on the latest list.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Turns out I can't make it (work among other things).... 

Please refund Mr. Vaught his entry!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

**NON ROAR classes:**

VTA 25.5 blink - will follow USVTA rules, but no driver figure required and ROAR approved 0 timing ESC.
F1 - F1 style chassis and tires, 21.5 or silver can motors, 0 timing, 2s lipo.

Is this for rubber tire only? I thought about adding a second class..but my F109 is wider than the guys from Toledo run and it runs foam tires.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> **NON ROAR classes:**
> 
> VTA 25.5 blink - will follow USVTA rules, but no driver figure required and ROAR approved 0 timing ESC.
> F1 - F1 style chassis and tires, 21.5 or silver can motors, 0 timing, 2s lipo.
> ...


You can run the chassis, but we will be running rubber tires only.
I believe there will be some available at the track if you want to try it out.


----------



## Friulimotorsports (Apr 18, 2012)

Is F1 also following ROAR for speedos that are allowed?
Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Friulimotorsports said:


> Is F1 also following ROAR for speedos that are allowed?
> Thanks


F1 will use "0" timing ESC's if running brushless. 

This class is not a "ROAR" class for this event, any "0" timing ESC may be used.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget...

If you are a ROAR member please bring your ROAR cards with you!!

If not...

We have single event and yearly memberships available at the track.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Don't forget...
> 
> If you are a ROAR member please bring your ROAR cards with you!!
> 
> ...


Updated entry list?


----------



## Friulimotorsports (Apr 18, 2012)

sg1 said:


> F1 will use "0" timing ESC's if running brushless.
> 
> This class is not a "ROAR" class for this event, any "0" timing ESC may be used.


Thanks for the response


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> Updated entry list?


I will give our friend Mr. Wedge a call and see if he can get it posted just for you!!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

1/12 17.5
DeRuiter, Bill
Dunn, Steve
Flipse, Jody
Gerber, Wayne
Herrmann, Jim
Johnson, Dave
Jossens, Will
Klebau, Joe
Knapp, Andrew
Long, Mike
Mackin, Chuck
Roman, Carlo
Shuchman, Robert
Slaughter, Mike
Smith, Dwight
Stamper, Tim
Stewart, Steven
Tortorice, John
Usnik, Dave
Wedge, Brian
Williams, Tony
Witta, John

1/12 10.5
Knapp, Andrew
Ruggles, Ian
Tortorice, John

1/12 MOD
Arnold, Dave
Blackstock, Mike
Buran, Aaron
Ciccarello, Paul
Dirla, Robert
Dunn, Steve
Knapp, Andrew
Pulfer, Mike
Radecky, Steve
Thornton, Kevin
Trandell, Joe

TC 17.5
Bigelow, Todd
Dirla, Robert
Goetz, Chris
Hartman, Bob
Hartman, Scott
Huchison, Adam
Hunter, Bobby
Johnson, Dave
Jones, Mike
Jossens, Will
Kelso, Alston
Keulen, Blake
Klebau, Joe
Kubilus, Alex
Lacko, Zane
Lee, Johnny
Leis, Chuck
Long, Mike
Nessel, Josh
Puterbaugh, Ben
Reilly, James
Skewes, Brandon
Slaughter, Mike
Smith, Chuck
Thomas, Willie
Williams, Tony
Wise, Mike
Woods, Cody

TC 10.5
Crisp, Martin
Hardman, Andrew
Jones, Mike

TC MOD
Bortolotti, Steve
Crisp, Martin
Darroch, Ray
Hardman, Andrew
Johnson, Dave
Kellner, Fred
Kelso, Alston
Keulen, Blake
Lee, Johnny

WGT
Buran, Aaron
Carrubba, Tony
Ciccarello, Paul
Gerber, Wayne
Hutchison, Adam
Ian Ruggles
Joe Ruggles
Klebau, Joe
Mackin, Chuck
Mick, Ron
Pulfer, Mike
Roman, Carlo
Shuchman, Robert
Smith, Dwight
Trandell, Joe
Wedge, Brian
Wells, Eric
Williams, Sam


VTA
Bigelow, Todd
DeRuiter, Bill
Disher, John
Hartman, Bob
Hartman, Scott
Hunter, Bobby
Klebau, Joe
Mackin, Chuck
Mick, Ron
Morrow, Dave
Puterbaugh, Ben
Rodney, Mark

F1
Disher, John
Palmer, Brad
Rodney, Mark
Roman, Carlo
Vessell, Rick


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Here we go. Track opens for practice at noon.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Giddy Up!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm? Touring car?



























Any one?:tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

jar said:


> Hmmm? Touring car?
> 
> Any one?:tongue:



More than one:
TC 17.5
Bigelow, Todd
Dirla, Robert
Goetz, Chris
Hartman, Bob
Hartman, Scott
Huchison, Adam
Hunter, Bobby
Johnson, Dave
Jones, Mike
Jossens, Will
Kelso, Alston
Keulen, Blake
Klebau, Joe
Kubilus, Alex
Lacko, Zane
Lee, Johnny
Leis, Chuck
Long, Mike
Nessel, Josh
Puterbaugh, Ben
Reilly, James
Skewes, Brandon
Slaughter, Mike
Smith, Chuck
Thomas, Willie
Williams, Tony
Wise, Mike


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Rumor is, the tweens are pretty fast in practice. Good Luck Andrew and Blake :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Please tell me someone found my computer I forgot it at the track. Grey case pink computer by dell.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pictures are up on Facebook.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely outstanding program fellas. Big thanks to Wayne and all the NORCAR members who put an enormous amount of effort into making this race and this facility a complete success.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Had a great time, thanks for being great hosts. Hope to see you all soon again.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Great race NORCAR. Had a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out. Hope you had a good time and hope you come back. Thanks to everybody that helped out that makes this all possible.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW....What a great race!!!! First off....hats off to Wayne, Chuck, Ron, Mike, Joe, Brian and the rest of the crew that pulled off this event in typical "Gate" fashion! The track layout was one of the best I've ever run on! Ron and the guys in Tech did a great job moving things along and the heats went off without any problems! Pretty awesome for 3 heats and a main for 100 entries at a one day event!!! It was also nice to not only have our Roar Region 5 Director in attendance but he raced as well. Thanks for the support from Steve Dunn!

Congratulations to all the winners as well as all who participated! This was a fantastic way to wrap up the indoor season for now!!!!

Hope everyone made it home OK....nice to be sitting on the couch today!

Dwight :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

It was a very intense weekend of racing. What amazed me the most was practice. We never had to go to controlled. Everyone respected the often diverse cars that were out on the track at once. Yes some incidents happened but the racers worked it out and spotted for each other when they did happen. Great job guys.
I also want to thank everyone with their patience in going through tech. The young men that actually did the inspecting did a great job of checking what needed to be done and letting each racer know if they were marginal so adjustments could be made. 
On top of that great racing and with the tag team of Wayne, Michael, Ian, Chris and John on the mic the entertainment value was extreme. The spectators were very entertained.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

The best race I've been to in few years.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone posted results somewhere?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Has anyone posted results somewhere?


Robert Dirla took a copy home on a flash drive, so when he gets home I'm sure he'll post them on RC50.com. Plus, he took video of all of the mains and has them on his laptop.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

*Racing*

"3 heats and a main for 100 entries at a one day event"

Not such a good idea should of have been a two day race.

Just my two cents

Thanks


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Pictures are up on Facebook.


Fun day of racing, is taking pictures and cooking your side job? Thanks had a great time see you for your next club race.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

gasman said:


> "3 heats and a main for 100 entries at a one day event"
> 
> Not such a good idea should of have been a two day race.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you raced or not, but it went off great. I was surprised how early it ended. Again, awesome time with an awesome group of people. I really hope to go back there soon.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

gasman said:


> "3 heats and a main for 100 entries at a one day event"
> 
> Not such a good idea should of have been a two day race.
> 
> ...


Didn't really know how many entries we would have. We decided to limit the number of people and have the race on Sat. That way you could have Sun. to get back home and relax a little.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

gasman said:


> "3 heats and a main for 100 entries at a one day event"
> 
> Not such a good idea should of have been a two day race.
> 
> ...


This the GATE you didn't know, we make it happen.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

just dropping my stuff off at Thunder RC Raceway (home of the USVTA+ Southern Nationals Sept 21-23  ) in my pit room I'll be home in a few see what I can do to get things uploaded. I'll link here and on rctech


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a great time ...it was my first ROAR event and didn't know what to expect...and to get the chance to race some of the best in the game is definitely cool....Thanks to the Gate crew for the awesome event and facility...looking forward to the summer series


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

NashRCracer said:


> just dropping my stuff off at Thunder RC Raceway (home of the USVTA+ Southern Nationals Sept 21-23  ) in my pit room I'll be home in a few see what I can do to get things uploaded. I'll link here and on rctech


Glad you made it home ok. Looking forward to coming back in Sept. for the USVTA Southern Nats.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Robert Dirla took a copy home on a flash drive, so when he gets home I'm sure he'll post them on RC50.com. Plus, he took video of all of the mains and has them on his laptop.


Sweet. That way I can watch myself through away the B once again. Because it doesn't play over and over in my head; or anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

jar said:


> Sweet. That way I can watch myself through away the B once again. Because it doesn't play over and over in my head; or anything.:thumbsup:


One of the funnest mains I've raced. Good jump on the start only to wad it in the first turn and run at the back half of the pack for the rest of the race. Still a lot of dicing and clean driving. Great times.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

results

http://www.rc50.com/results/2012roarregion5onroad/


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, excellent program, courteous driving from practice through the mains. Awesome layout, insane traction, efficient and pleasant tech personnel, great announcing blah blah..... 

What I want to know is how do I get a box of those chocolate chip cookies shipped to me! 

Paypal is ready! 

Thanks to everyone for the great weekend!

Mike


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Yeah, yeah, excellent program, courteous driving from practice through the mains. Awesome layout, insane traction, efficient and pleasant tech personnel, great announcing blah blah.....
> 
> What I want to know is how do I get a box of those chocolate chip cookies shipped to me!
> 
> ...



Those cookies were good!!
I really liked the cupcakes


----------



## Doodle_Bug (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Yeah, yeah, excellent program, courteous driving from practice through the mains. Awesome layout, insane traction, efficient and pleasant tech personnel, great announcing blah blah.....
> 
> What I want to know is how do I get a box of those chocolate chip cookies shipped to me!
> 
> ...


This is Emma (Micro_Racer's daughter) Thank you very much for the complements! 

I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words, and their generosity! I had a lot of fun baking all the treats, and watching everyone enjoy them!!!:thumbsup:

Emma's Tasty Treats will be available at the track for all BRP summer series events I attend (hope to make all the races), and possibly larger races my Dad races in.

I have many new cupcake idea's I would like to try!

Thanks to Chuck M for all the complements!


----------



## mikeblackstock (Oct 13, 2006)

Emma,

Way to go. Those treats were awesome. Thanks again for filling my sweet tooth.

Mike Blackstock




Doodle_Bug said:


> This is Emma (Micro_Racer's daughter) Thank you very much for the complements!
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words, and their generosity! I had a lot of fun baking all the treats, and watching everyone enjoy them!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## wiita (Sep 4, 2010)

Mackin said:


> Didn't really know how many entries we would have. We decided to limit the number of people and have the race on Sat. That way you could have Sun. to get back home and relax a little.


Had a blast!!! It was so nice getting home on Sunday at noon and having time to rest for work today. Thanks to everyone for putting on an awesome show. Everyone made us feel right at home. That facility is absolutely incredible. I look forward to coming back soon. Thanks again


----------



## trackratt3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for putting on a great race!! Can't wait to get back to The Gate.:thumbsup:

Blake Keulen


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Any video ?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Please stand by


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

NashRCracer said:


> Please stand by


I can see lots of people, "standing by," for our feature presentation...


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Seems youtube won't let you upload a 3.5gig files that's 2 hour 35 minutes long. I'll have to cut them down tonight and upload the 13 races by themselves. Anything you want first?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

NashRCracer said:


> Seems youtube won't let you upload a 3.5gig files that's 2 hour 35 minutes long. I'll have to cut them down tonight and upload the 13 races by themselves. Anything you want first?


The best main....

1/12 17.5 "A"


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Still tired, but thinking of going to Indy on Sun.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Mackin said:


> Still tired, but thinking of going to Indy on Sun.


Road Trip :thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Still tired, but thinking of going to Indy on Sun.


Ill meet you half way...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

NashRCracer said:


> Seems youtube won't let you upload a 3.5gig files that's 2 hour 35 minutes long. I'll have to cut them down tonight and upload the 13 races by themselves. Anything you want first?



17.5 and mod TC mains would be cool ...
Thanks.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Still tired, but thinking of going to Indy on Sun.


Chuck, are you planning on going anywhere the weekend of the 5th/6th?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lessen said:


> Chuck, are you planning on going anywhere the weekend of the 5th/6th?


 I don't know. I know on the 5th I have plans, but don't know about Sun.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

sg1 said:


> The best main....
> 
> 1/12 17.5 "A"


That main sucked. The guy that finished 2nd in that main is a total jerk...:wave: You drove well Wayner!!

I should've just pulled over and watched that one after my crappy first lap.

That being said, I vote for the WGT A, as it was one helluva lot of fun.


And Thanks to the Gate Crew for putting on a spectacular event as always. I was a bit skeptical of the one day format going in, but to have the whole day wrapped up at 10:30pm was just AWESOME work guys. There are very few clubs that can pull something like that off.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words Ian. You and Pops going to Indy this Sun?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

How about Nash? Indy on Sun?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Mackin said:


> How about Nash? Indy on Sun?


 
WHO ME? sorry sucks being a track owner. got to keep the loacls happy this weekend and run races. I only get one weekend off a month and saw the cleveland race before I saw the indy dates. didn't even know there was a race in indy till last week when I was romping through hobbytalk looking for this thread. trust me I want to go I seem to have better luck up there then cleveland but I have fun were ever I'm racing. I think EA is looking to pop up there but don't hold him to it. he's subject to strange thoughts now that he's been to my home country Poland!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Doodle_Bug said:


> Emma's Tasty Treats will be available at the track for all BRP summer series events I attend (hope to make all the races), and possibly larger races my Dad races in.
> 
> I have many new cupcake idea's I would like to try!
> 
> Thanks to Chuck M for all the complements!


I need a BRP car! Emma, the cupcakes were awesome.

Great to see some old friends again. What a great program that was run. I said it a 101 times after the race, but I was impressed. The group of racers that showed for this race were some of the most prepared, respectful guys I've raced with. From the clean running uncontrolled practice, to the great racing, to the speed at which it all went down (I think there was only ONE minutes' grace requested over 54 heats and 13 mains). Awesome. 

Prediction: I think the Halloween race will sell out in a week this year! :thumbsup: 

Great job to everyone who's had a hand in 'carrying the torch'. It ain't easy or even rewarding half the time, but it means a lot .. to a lot. Keep it up!

- C -


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mackin said:


> Still tired, but thinking of going to Indy on Sun.


I will bring a guitar.....you should make it!


----------



## Friulimotorsports (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd like to thank all that were involved in get this race run in a very timely manner from the guys in tech to the guys calling the race. This being my first time down to the gate, but looking forward to coming down again for the Halloween classic. One top notch facility--great job to all that were involved :thumbsup:

Carlo


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

First time to the Gate for me too and man...I had a fantastic time! :thumbsup: You guys have a heck of a track/facility and you all ran an awesome program.

Definitely count me in for the next one...!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Mackin said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ian. You and Pops going to Indy this Sun?


I think Pops is going, I'm not sure about me yet.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

CypressMidWest said:


> I think Pops is going, I'm not sure about me yet.


you might as well go


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Had a great time as always. Thx again Gate guys. Also I'm very upset with Andrew Hardman and his dad thanks to them I found it necessary to go out and buy an Xbox after watching Andrew playing Forza 4. Lol


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

OvalAlston said:


> Had a great time as always. Thx again Gate guys. Also I'm very upset with Andrew Hardman and his dad thanks to them I found it necessary to go out and buy an Xbox after watching Andrew playing Forza 4. Lol


Yeah, that looked fantastic. I've always been a Gran Turismo guy but that Forza looked great!


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Yeah, that looked fantastic. I've always been a Gran Turismo guy but that Forza looked great!


Yea simply amazing I came back to Michigan and purchased everything needed to play that game and I hate Xbox all about playstation until I saw that game.


----------



## Friulimotorsports (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wondering if race videos are posted?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nash is probably trying to split all of it up into short enough pieces to load onto Youtube....that will take a bit if time I'd guess


----------



## Friulimotorsports (Apr 18, 2012)

scootr117 said:


> Nash is probably trying to split all of it up into short enough pieces to load onto Youtube....that will take a bit if time I'd guess


That's fine. No rush.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Every time i convert it in movie maker it trashing the res. So I was working on getting pinicale installed but i could find my disks for it Thursday night. Oval last night and practice on Wednesday sort of pushed it out. but I haven't quit yet lol


----------

